# changing ge dryer vent from back to right side



## Scuba_Dave

You want to go out the back & vent to the right out the house ?
Use an elbow

Or you want to change the dryer itself to vent out the side of the dryer ?
Never see one that can do that


----------



## msavage

can't use an elbow out the back..no really enough room..have to change the vent to the right side. They say there is a kit but I haven't been able to find the diagrams or anything and just wondered if anyone had done something like this before and how difficult it might be


----------



## fabrk8r

Would this happen to be a GE Profile dryer? If so you can buy the kit for $14.99 and from what I've heard it takes about 15 minutes to install the kit.

There are other GE dryers that allow side venting also, but I don't know which models.

There are knockouts on the side of the dryer.


----------



## Thurman

Most of the dryers I have run across do have "knockouts" pre-stamped into both the left and right sides of the cabinet. Remove the knockout from the side to be used, save the sheet metal piece even if bent. You will probably have to access the actual dryer ducting by laying the unit on it's front side, pad the floor to prevent scratching. Remove the factory venting from the motor area, replace with the new 90º bend, you will probably have to use some straight duct to reach the cabinet wall. I like to allow the duct to stick out 1/2" - 3/4" to attach the remainder of the ducting. Flatten the old knockout piece, if necessary, and use it along with duct tape to patch the hole in the back of the cabinet--just because. There is a little more to this task, but in short terms that is how it's done. It's not Rocket Science and a competent DIY'er can do this. Good Luck, David


----------



## gregzoll

They actually make a duct that is rectangular for when you have or need a tight fit.


----------



## msavage

Thanks all..David Thurman your explanation sounds great..ok I will give it a try..dryer arrives on Tuesday. Salesman said they wanted $135 to do it at the store because it was difficult..doesn't sound that difficult and I am usually pretty handy so time will tell. marilyn


----------

